
Xfce 4.16pre1 Released - severine
https://andreldm.com/2020/09/12/xfce4.16pre1.html
======
Minor49er
I didn't see it mentioned, but I hope they added a toggle to disable pushing
windows back when middle clicking the title bar. This has tripped me up
multiple times when trying to close browser tabs.

